# SF Chronicle article on pets



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Interesting article in the online version of the San Francisco Chronicle (sfgate.com) on people and their pets and the money we spend on them. I like reading the comments too but they infuriate me sometimes. 
Enjoy.

Susan

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/10/10/MNNFS8O0V.DTL


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan, thanks for posting that. SFGate often has interesting articles, Morford etc.

I liked the photos too -- click on those little photos. Wow, check out the swimming pool at the Wag Hotel!

If Kara sees this... Kara better be shielded from reading some of those comments. LOL, just ribbing you, Kara... you're a great dog owner.

Our dogs are spoiled somewhat -- how could you not dote on a Hav -- particularly with dog toys. (although they're equally amused by empty plastic bottles, and discarded tennis balls, etc.)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I readily admit to any and all that I spoil my dogs and I'm happy to do so. They give us so much joy in return. I get so frustrated by the _"that four billion dollars could be better spent on (insert your favorite cause here..)" _crowd. I earn my money and pay taxes and anything left over is mine to do with as I wish. I wish to spend a lot of it on my girls!! 

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You got people out there spending money on gold toilets, and imported tile for their summer house, and 2mil on weddings - so who the h*ll are they to tell me I cant spend money on my dogs!! I spoil them & I am proud of it!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan,
Thanks for posting the link. I enjoyed the article. I am amazed at the judgemental tone most people have in their comments. As you put it, we earn, we pay taxes, we give to charities and then we indulge ourselves and our furbabies. If anybody has a problem with that, they don't know anyting about the "American dream" :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

hey Leona Hemsley did it and now everyone is upset ..
I have told my son the same thing - the dogs get it all . I get these looks like mom is really off her trolley .
I feel the same way - it is our money and we made it the old fashioned way .. Hard work risk and sacrifice .If we want to give them the best so be it ..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Susan, I saw the article too, and forwarded it to my stock broker! Jeez, there's some money to be made here, right? He wrote back that actually Petsmart just posted terrible losses today. . . but there must be some other vehicle. Maybe I'll start a doggy daycare chain. . .


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy and Kara, 
I agree there is a HUGE market for pet related stuff. My hubby is racking his brain trying to come up with something that pet lovers would use. He has one idea he's working on in his spare time. Our girls get to be guinea pigs...

Susan


----------

